# Best self feeding wood bits?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand go


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Milwaukee self feeders...they go right through nails and hard wood, just dress them up with a file before they go totally dull and they will last..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That's what we have and also bought the switch blade ones, newer ones don't work like they used too


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Milwaukee self feed.
Also carry a Dremel and some of the small abrasive sharpening wheels for it. Just use the slowest speed and don't overheat.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Was not impressed with the 1 3/8" switch blade. Seemed to plug up quickly.

The big hole 2 9/16" is awesome, and so was the switch blade in the same size.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all good until you tag that first nail......:thumbup:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

They are all disposable junk now. Once you hit a nail or screw they gouge so bad it never comes out.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

For small holes I like the Lenox bits. For 1.5 and 2" pipe Milwaukee self feed


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A general contractor I do work for gave me one of these kits, they work great in the impact gun. For bigger holes I use the switchblade.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> They are all disposable junk now. Once you hit a nail or screw they gouge so bad it never comes out.


I have a bunch of older bits with chuncks missing, im gona try and tig weld the edges and re grind to see if I can bring them back to life..more of a challenge than economics...


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

We got rid of our self feeders a few years ago. We use the Lennox single tooth hole saws now. My guys love them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

paultheplumber1 said:


> We got rid of our self feeders a few years ago. We use the Lennox single tooth hole saws now. My guys love them.


 Try out these. www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/drilling/49-56-9085



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I use those too^^^.... they say there designed to go through nails, which they do, but like any other hole saw will dull. 

I use a good set, and then if need be I use a back up set for going through nails. As marking out nails to pull from where a hole is needed, sometimes there are those pesky hidden nails you just cannot avoid. 

Also keeps the helper who is drilling in check, as to what you are and aren't supposed to do. With the easy change out on the bits, it makes my life easier and the helpers, as to always having a good working set on hand. Very good investment for roughing in houses or big buildings.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I will say I've hit nails with them and they hafta be filed shortly thereafter, they won't make 600 holes before sharpening, and the 4" bit is too small for 4"pvc 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use them with this









Self feeds bits remove all the wood, these only core a slug,, 1/4" of wood cut

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I still keep a full set of reed self feeders on the kuv, 1/2" - 4"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you like that cordless greenplumb?... I've been trying to figure out if it's worth it to have. Say a three bath home how many battery life's will you use? Also I'm in a colder climate 1/3 of the year and that's kinda what's holding me back. Sell me on this!!! I would like to get one, but am trying to weigh out the pros and cons


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I do like it, it's worth it, I got mine online from ohio power tools.

I can cut out a 2 1/2 bath on crawl with 1 5.0 batt, I live in Georgia where its hot all of the time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

As almost everything is becoming cordless, it is getting very realistic to have a cord ran just to have a battery charging station and that's it. Cordless Chop saws are on the rise, Nail guns, lighting, pretty much a lot of stuff. In a few more years it could be the norm. Pretty crazy how tech is changing. Cordless core drills, and Jack hammers I cannot see though. Who knows, maybe one day, unless a different type of tech comes out to replace those. Sharks with Frickin laser beams attached their heads for concrete work maybe?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

If you get it, get the keyed Chuck. Mixing mortar, or concrete....dreel setup.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee self feed bits the bits are good but I don't like that they dull so easily when hitting nails. I love the Milwaukee big hawg holesaws because the plug is so easy to get out and they will easily cut right through nails that are hidden. I am also wanting to buy the Milwaukee m18 fuel super hawg and no it will not get 75 holes on a battery but with 2 batteries you will get a house done. I started a new job a month ago and the boss got me a brand new corded milwaukee super hawg and milwaukee corded sawzall plus a dewalt 18volt drill. I have used the corded super hawg 1 time, the corded sawzall 0 times and the dewalt drill 0 times. I bought my own Milwaukee m18 fuel hammerdrill/driver and impact drill plus the m18 hackzall and I use the hackzall all the time and my m18 hammerdrill/driver will do 2 9/16" self feed bit so I end up using. That most of the time because I hate cords.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

The M18 super hawg and big hawg hole saw kit are both worth the price of admission, especially if you do a lot of new residential plumbing.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have the cordless drill as well. I try to do most the drilling on day one with the corded and the geni. But after that I use the cordless if I need to move or forgot a hole somewhere. Alot easier than setting up again because you forgot a hole for a 2nd floor vent.


----------



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the M18 Super Hawg, I'm just a first year apprentice doing solely residential construction, and it is absolutely worth the price. I recently switched journeymen, from a first year J-man, to an old master plumber, (who is a FANTASTIC teacher compared to my last guy) and he was floored when got it out of my bag I would reccomend an additional battery, but the two that the kit comes with are adequate for a house. I got the quik lok chuck and it makes changing bits out really quick and efficient. I have to plug the blue boar TCT holesaws, they PLOW through wood, but i normally use regular milwaukee self feeders. http://www.holecutterstore.com/blue-boar-mega-tct-master-plumber-kit.html


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

moonapprentice said:


> As almost everything is becoming cordless, it is getting very realistic to have a cord ran just to have a battery charging station and that's it. Cordless Chop saws are on the rise, Nail guns, lighting, pretty much a lot of stuff. In a few more years it could be the norm. Pretty crazy how tech is changing. Cordless core drills, and Jack hammers I cannot see though. Who knows, maybe one day, unless a different type of tech comes out to replace those. Sharks with Frickin laser beams attached their heads for concrete work maybe?


Milwaukee guy told me they were working on a 9.0 amp 18 volt battery for jackhammers and tools like that...


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I never in my life thought I would recommend a hole saw as anything other than a last resort, but these things are amazing! http://www.spyderproducts.com/toolpages/spyder-hole-saw/

I bought one at lowes and then ordered the full plumbers kit from Amazon or eBay that night. They are now my go to bits. I just started a 5 bath house last week and drilled everything with them just using my cordless drill. They look similar to other tungsten tooth hole saws but the bit slides on the shaft and the core just falls out. Plus you can drill at an angle with the bit slid back. 

They come with masonry pilot bits but I've only used those twice because I don't want to mess them up. Both times were in soft mortar and a little brick but they chewed right through and went right back to eating up wood.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

This seems to be a good topic because I am getting ready to start a large multi story wood framed building, I have always used standard Milwaukee angle drill and self feed bits. Probably will buy m-12 Super Hawg and try some different bits. Thanks for all the info.


----------

